# Don Pepin Garcia Black Toro 1950 Cigar Review - Excellent consistent smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice looking cigar, wrapper is a bit rustic with a triple cap. The wrapper has a dry appearance. The cigar sports a double band. The traditional...

Read the full review here: Don Pepin Garcia Black Toro 1950 Cigar Review - Excellent consistent smoke


----------

